

Ordering Your Own Medical Tests  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704458204576073913850150324.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
threejay
It's my belief that eventually you'll be able to do most general blood tests
at home via a connected device that will keep a log of all your blood levels.
If you start to get sick an approved practitioner can pull up your prior tests
via an interface similar to time machine and see when things started to go
awry. Think Chem 10 + Lipid Panel + CBC once weekly...

